# brasero non masterizza gli mp3 (e altro)

## Realnot

Salve, ho emerso brasero poiche' mi son sempre trovato bene, il problema e' che non sono in grado di aggiungere file .mp3 (non ho provato con altri file). L'errore riportato e' questo:

"01 - Proud Mary.mp3" could not be opened.

"01 - Proud Mary.mp3" is not suitable for audio or video media.

eix: Installed versions:  3.6.1(0/3.1)(16:32:37 05/03/13)(css introspection libburn mp3 nautilus -packagekit -playlist -test -tracker)

Ho visto che il problema riguarda anche altre distro, ma su google non ho trovato nessuna soluzione...

Qualche idea?

Edit 1:

Credo (ma non sono sicuro) che il problema sia la mancanza di "transcode". Non posso ancora saperlo poiche' brasero non lo vede come plugin (non me lo fa abilitare).

Edit 2:

Risolto emergendo brasero 3.8.0 hardmasked, dove transcode ritulta ancora disabilitato ed impossibile da selezionare, ma almeno ora posso inserire gli mp3. Non ho testato la cosa con la version 2.x di brasero.

Edit 3:

Ho cantato vittoria troppo presto, sia brasero 3.6.1 che 3.8.0 non funzionano (oppure molto probabilmente il problema e' dovuto alla mia incompetenza). Ho aperto due bug, che sono rispettivamente:

brasero-3.6.1: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=468480

brasero-3.8.0: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=468484

----------

## Massimog

io non ho problemi 

```
[I] app-cdr/brasero

     Available versions:  

   (0)   2.32.1-r1

   (0/3.1)   ~3.6.1 [M]~3.8.0

   {{+cdr +css doc dvd +introspection +libburn mp3 nautilus packagekit playlist test tracker vcd}}

     Installed versions:  2.32.1-r1(03:00:27 31/12/2011)(cdr css dvd introspection libburn nautilus -doc -playlist -test -vcd)

     Homepage:            http://projects.gnome.org/brasero/

     Description:         CD/DVD burning application for 
```

----------

## Realnot

 *Massimog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [...]
> 
>      Installed versions:  2.32.1-r1  (03:00:27 31/12/2011)(cdr css dvd introspection libburn nautilus -doc -playlist -test -vcd)
> ...

 

Bhe, con la 2.32.1-r1 credo anche io che funzioni. Il post fa riferimento alle versioni 3.x

----------

